# Beer after Gastric Sleeve Surgery



## Amber_Man (15/6/15)

Has anyone had gastric sleeve surgery? If so were you able to drink beer ever again?


----------



## mje1980 (15/6/15)

Surely if you needed that, you could give the beers away for a while until you were fully recovered? Surely?


----------



## sponge (15/6/15)

Did you ask your GP?


----------



## Amber_Man (15/6/15)

mje1980 said:


> Surely if you needed that, you could give the beers away for a while until you were fully recovered? Surely?


  Yeah mate I'm sure I could, it's more to do with some people can never drink beer again after this type of surgery and some can. It was a long shot, but wanted to see if any of our brewers had experience or knew of anyone who had.


----------



## Amber_Man (15/6/15)

sponge said:


> Did you ask your GP?


I did, everyone reacts differently, just wanted to see if any of our brewers had experience or knew of anyone who had.


----------



## spog (15/6/15)

Possibly no more beer and surgery !
Seriously, I hope all works out for you.


----------



## dicko (16/6/15)

The only people I know that have had it are women, one of them being one of my daughters.

When I was visiting her in hospital after the op I was talking to a male nurse and he said that you can drink afterwards but you may get pissed fairly quickly.
My daughter has a beer now and then without any ill affect that we know of but she was never a regular drinker anyway.

On a side note the other benefits of having the op are a great improvement in life generally but you still have to be cautious of what you are eating and I guess drinking.
When she was dieting before the op I went on the diet with her and lost heaps of weight so I was ahead as well.

I dont think that any doctor who is performing that operation is going to give anyone the OK to just go out and get on the booze as the booze is probably a contributing factor in needing the procedure in the first place.

The other woman that I know that had it done is a young girl in her late twenties maybe early thirties and she decided not to change her lifestyle and she has now wasted her time as she is no better off than before the op. I bet her doctor is not all that happy with her. I dont see her anymore as she was a relative of an ex employee of mine.

Good luck if you are having it Amber Man.


----------



## Amber_Man (16/6/15)

dicko said:


> The only people I know that have had it are women, one of them being one of my daughters.
> 
> When I was visiting her in hospital after the op I was talking to a male nurse and he said that you can drink afterwards but you may get pissed fairly quickly.
> My daughter has a beer now and then without any ill affect that we know of but she was never a regular drinker anyway.
> ...


Thanks mate, I have pretty much already given the beer away in preparation. I am realising that I am going to have to find a new hobby, or maybe brew for friends every now and then. I guess giving up brewing and drinking beer is a nothing if it means getting healthy and not dying young.


----------



## doctr-dan (16/6/15)

dicko said:


> The only people I know that have had it are women, one of them being one of my daughters.
> When I was visiting her in hospital after the op I was talking to a male nurse and he said that you can drink afterwards but you may get pissed fairly quickly.
> My daughter has a beer now and then without any ill affect that we know of but she was never a regular drinker anyway.
> On a side note the other benefits of having the op are a great improvement in life generally but you still have to be cautious of what you are eating and I guess drinking.
> ...


Gastric sleeve or band? 

I thought if you had the sleeve that over eating etc was actually quiet painful


----------



## dicko (17/6/15)

Sleeve.

It is not so much the volume that you eat but more *what* you eat.

My daughter watches her diet even after the procedure with very good success.

A diet of Maccas and cakes will take its toll over time. Coca Cola and sugar drinks aren't that flash for you either but I am only stating the obvious.

My daughter actually had the band done first and it slipped and could not be inflated/deflated as it was meant to be.
She went to see a specialist who removed the band and did the sleeve operation. This took around a year to complete because she had to wait for healing before proceding.
She claims she wishes she had just had the sleeve in the first place.
She knows others who have had the band and have had problems as well. Many confuse the two terms band and/or sleeve. The sleeve is permanent but still requires self control and diet consideration.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/6/15)

When diagnosed with stomach cancer, the idea of the oncologist and surgeon was to shrink the tumour and remove the whole stomach, which to me was an extremely daunting thought, read as much as I could on stomach removal and didn't feel any better about it, but on reading the information was surprised to read that many women have this procedure done simply to lose weight.


----------



## dicko (17/6/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> When diagnosed with stomach cancer, the idea of the oncologist and surgeon was to shrink the tumour and remove the whole stomach, which to me was an extremely daunting thought, read as much as I could on stomach removal and didn't feel any better about it, but on reading the information was surprised to read that many women have this procedure done simply to lose weight.


Sometimes losing weight is not so simple, obesity is a big problem in western society, the doctors see the results of obesity on a daily basis and I can understand why they may recomend this procedure to select people.
From what I have observed, most people that have the operation don't turn into a "drop dead downright stunning centrefold" but more likely just are able to achieve weight loss and maintain it ( in most cases ) so as to gain some quality of life and look forward to a more healthy future.
As far as I know, this procedure is not something you can just opt to have ( like breast enlargement or plastic surgery for example ), as I believe you need a referall from a GP and an assessment as to your need for it to happen. Or at least, that is what happened with my daughter.

If the procedure was deemed necessary due to cancer then from my observations I would not hesitate in having it.
You still eat 3 meals a day and live a normal life, although in my daughters case she is much more active now.....hiking, riding a bike etc
She has a beer with me sometimes on a Friday or Saturday and goes out with friends socially but her weight is apparently easily controlled now because it is difficult to over eat.


----------

